# Shepcote Valley, Brighton



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Staying at Sheepcote Valley, Brighton from Friday till Monday, wife's birthday weekend.
Can anyone recommend somewhere to eat on Saturday night within walking distance of the campsite?

Barry


----------



## Twilight (Aug 20, 2009)

Hmmm :?: ...not sure of any BUT...you are quite near to Brighton Marina....lots of eateries of all sorts there. You could walk it ok going but coming back. A short taxi ride away though....and to add to the ambience you get to view all of lovely boats/yachts etc..a great place for people watching...and of course you could always go to the cinema as well.


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

Definately the Marina - So many Restaurants - Cafe Rouge - Strada - Prezzo are our favourites (Mainly as we spend out Tesco Vouchers there). The floating Chinese Restaurant always looks romantic but havent eaten there yet.
You cant go wrong there - not too far to walk, but uphill on way back - not sure if there is a shroter route up/down steps rather than up/down the ramp though.


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

The marina or Jimmy St (St James' St) is your best bet. Marina is closest by a fair way. Jimmy St is the gay hub of Brighton but isn't in your face. Some nice places on Jimmy St.


----------



## mr2 (Feb 26, 2009)

Matchlock said:


> Staying at Sheepcote Valley, Brighton from Friday till Monday, wife's birthday weekend.
> Can anyone recommend somewhere to eat on Saturday night within walking distance of the campsite?
> 
> Barry


Agree-Marina is your best bet & uphill walk back helps the digestion! We are at Sheepcote tomorrow night for the weekend 'till Monday visiting my daughter & melting plastic.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I would suggest the Marina as your best bet because of choice, I also suggest you use a cab-we need the business :lol: :lol: -seriously the weather could not be suitable for walking either way, get the driver to drop you at the hotel entrance, this lets you get upstairs to the resturants in the dry. and yes I was a Brighton Cabby.retired now and counting the profiys from going the long way that you all claim we do. :roll: :roll: 8O 8O 
opposite the hotel entrance is an italian pizza place and in the square further through past that there is a bistro, to the left is a steak house on the roundabout.up on the first floor above you are a wide choice of places as well. the Chinese and Indian are good.I do believe the hotel resturant has been done up but have not been there since it was re-opened.
If you want the best Fish and Chipe it has to bee Bankers at Norfolk square. about 200 yards past waitrose in wetern rd.
bon- a-petite as they say :wink: 

cabby


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

I'd also suggest a taxi too. Definatley on the way back. The lane leading to the site is quite dark, long and steep with bushes either side in places. Add to that you will be full as a gun, you'd probably get a stitch if you walked back. 

Freddiebooks


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

We're staying at Sheepcote in a couple of weeks for our wedding anniversary, and have booked at table at the bistro in the Hotel du Vin for a meal on the Saturday night.

I've not eaten there before but the wife has, and says it's good. 

We'll probably walk into town, but It'll definitely be a taxi back.

Morph


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

morph

the buses are good into Brighton - it's quite a long walk! 
A fair walk to the main stop which is outside the bus garage - down the lane, then go across the road at the park entrance, follow the road for about 200m, turn right and bus stop is on the right. The site will have full timetables.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

*Sheepcote Valley*

Thanks for all your input. 
Will be cooking on Friday/Saturday nights so it looks like the Marina for eating out on Sunday night. 
Haven't been able to get away since the end of last October so we are really looking forward to it. 
Been doing a few mods over the last month, Dunlop air suspension, extra 240v sockets - aerial connectors - 12v sockets - wall mounted TV - new set of tyres and other bits & pieces, just hope I got everything right. javascript:emoticon(':roll:')

Barry


----------

